# WELCOME!!!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

We are currently migrating the forums from the old EZBoard to this new board. We are not sure how long this will take. You may go ahead and register here and post but please be aware that your post may get lost when the database is transferred. 

Thanks for your patience while we make this important move!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Great job! This is just what DBSTalk.com needed.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, the day is here! I'll have to get used to the "look" all over again! 

Congratulations on the move to the new home.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

It don't look that much different. (Well ok it does) But it IS MUCH Faster! 

Did you notice that if your at a message list you can point at a subject and see the test of the first post without opening the message?

Scott


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Chris, 

Why don't you have your PM enabled?


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Very nice job guys.....Wow....everything is moving quickly.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Rage _
> *Chris,
> 
> Why don't you have your PM enabled? *


Missed that one. Thanks Rage.


----------



## The Old Wizard (Mar 24, 2002)

Congratulations on the new board. I just registered, so now I'm a new member too. I will be putting up a direct link to this forum at Dishplayer X, soon. I really like the new bells, & whistles.


----------



## geneb11 (Mar 24, 2002)

Well I just registered. Everything seems to be working fine. Let's get this puppy rollin.


----------



## snagel (Mar 24, 2002)

Congratulations Chris, this looks good.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2002)

hi


----------



## jackie50 (Mar 24, 2002)

Nice updated look guys, wishing you all the best. Jackie


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Welcome Wizard, geneb11, snagel and jackie. Glad you stopped by and thanks for the good wishes.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *
> Did you notice that if your at a message list you can point at a subject and see the test of the first post without opening the message?
> 
> Scott *


Anyone else NOT like the text popup???


----------



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

Finally registered this week. Great job on the new DBSTalk!!!


----------

